# Advise Help Over Longines



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all being a while.A work colleague of my as recently lost is father and in sorting through his belongings as found a Longines that he never new he had.He as asked me to find out a little about it.It is quartz and running very well.Today i have taken a few pics to see if anyone knows what sort of age it is,also any model,and could it be a gold watch not just gold plated,also any value guide,sorry about the poor pics.the numbers on the case back are-18785793,on the dial at the bottom it reads 717 swiss 4367,any info would be greatfull


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a longines quartz and the back was clearly hallmarked for gold on the outside so it was visible-didnt wear it much,probably a good job as it would have rubbed the marks on the back case!


----------

